

Me and PG's Code - marrone

I accepted a job with Yahoo for which I will be starting very soon. The position is with the Small Business, which encompasses various Yahoo products. One of those products happens to be Yahoo Store, formerly known as Viaweb.<p>So I am looking forward to possibly having some contact with some of PG's work!
======
pg
Let me know if you have any questions.

The original Lisp version of Store is still there, btw. I know because I use
it for paulgraham.com. The new rewritten version was sufficiently different
that you had to choose to "upgrade," and I never have.

I keep worrying that one day they'll shut it down because I'm the last user,
and I'll have to write another web-based site builder. At least then I could
support css.

~~~
rms
What would you do differently from Weebly?

~~~
pg
Be able to hack the source. I miss that.

------
nickb
I think they rewrote Yahoo Store in C++ or something like that. Sorry. They
might have the code in a safe somewhere or something.... ask them and let us
know.

------
chmac
Congrats on the job, what does PG's work mean? Is PG a person?

~~~
ratsbane
Yes. PG is famous for writing pithy and insightful comic essays about the
indolent British upper classes(1). He speaks with a slight lisp(2), having
once bitten his tongue while eating breakfast(3). His writings are also noted
for abundant citation of references(4).

    
    
      (1) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P._G._Wodehouse
      (2) http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisp.html
      (3) http://paulgrahamatebreakfast.infogami.com/
      (4) See (4).
    

------
gustaf
Congrats to the job!

